# Is my goat pregnant?



## kboo (Jun 4, 2008)

I bought my nubian cross at the end of March. She was running with bucks at the time. I had been milking her twice a day and then last week she just stopped. I tried for 2 days but nothing. Then I tried a couple of days later and it was just like water. I've tried feeling for a baby and looking at her bum like suggested in other forums but I'm a big time newbie and have no idea what I'm doing. Can I send a picture to someone that might know. Thanks.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sure send a picture to my e-mail [email protected]

And welcome to The Goat Spot :wave:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome!! Just as Stacey said...send her the pic of her rear...if possible, tail up :slapfloor: Sometimes goats aren't as co-operative as we'd like them to be.

If you've been milking 2x a day since you got her how much was she giving you? I've not had a goat do that to me but then again, I have mini's, I dry them off by cutting milking to 1x a day and stop giving grain a month or so before they are bred again.

Also do you know how long it's been since she freshened(kidded)?...some goats will produce for a while before they would need to be bred again to pick up their production. If she is indeed bred, how long was she with the bucks before you bought her?


----------



## kboo (Jun 4, 2008)

well I was getting about 8 cups a day. Then she got mastitis and the one side pretty much stopped producing and then she started slowing giving less and it was about 3 cups a day. She had a baby in Oct. I was told.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I bet you have a pregnant goatie on your hands and she will deliver within the next month - two months. 

A girl friend of mine has Nigerians and she milks alot. She had no idea that her milker had been fence bred. She was milking and then one day just dried up. She couldn't figure out why. She ended up having surgery about 1 1/2 months later and came home to a bouncy buckling!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope you were able to treat the mastitis and caught it before it had done too much damage. 2 quarts a day isn't too bad for being about 5 months fresh, though if indeed she is preggy that would explain the amount as most dairy breeds will give more than that daily, the clear you milked from her was likely the result of the mastitis and she has begun to dry up.

If she had been with the buck since February she would be due this month, provided she was bred then, if it was early March then she would be due next month.

Is she the only goat you have? If so possibly find another doe or a wether to keep her company, they are herd animals and like to have buddies around.


----------



## kboo (Jun 4, 2008)

I did get it treated right away and she had been off the medicine for about 2 weeks when she dried up.


----------



## kboo (Jun 4, 2008)

And yeah I had read that they needed a buddy so I had her for maybe a week and then went and bought a 3 month old little cutie pie to keep her company.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

When we dry off does after they are bred, there is a certain point in the pregnancy where they will literally just stop production, it is usually around 2 months before they are due. Then you have the does that just want to keep on going :roll:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome :wave: . Have you been able to post a picture to Stacey? That will really help. Are you feeding her really well in case she is pregnant.

I do not have milkers so I can not help at all. I did have one of my does this year just totally dry up on one side, and never produced milk again from it. Mine are Cashmere but I will not bred her again. She did feed twins very well, but for me I hate the though of something going wrong.


----------



## kboo (Jun 4, 2008)

I did send Stacey a pic and she thinks she is pregnant but was going to send it on to someone else for a second opinion. Thank you everyone for such quick responses. I've never done any forums and I'm really happy with this one and glad I found it. I'm sure you'll all hear more from me since I have lots of questions and will have more if she does in fact have a baby!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kboo sweetgoats is the one I learned this technique from so I am going to post the pictures for you. I figured you wouldnt mind


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I am not sure if she is. Stacey says yes, I say :shrug: . How far along do you think she is? That would help me to decide.


----------



## kboo (Jun 4, 2008)

I got her on March 28th so she hasn't been around a buck since then. She dried up about a week or so ago.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori that is why I wanted your oppion I would say possibly yes but I take your oppion over mine in this area


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Please, Stacey you are very good at this also. I am just not sure. I still say no but you will have to get another butt shot in a few weeks. I really do not believe she is Prego. (hey I was wrong twice this year, so you never know :shrug: ).


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Is say no too, she is to small and really not 'poochy' at all.

Do you know if she could have gotten into some sage, parsely or black walnut? All of those things will dry a goat off. Also, I've noticed that if my girls accidently get into some bad hay and get sick from it, production will drop dramatically. Could she have gotten into some bad food? What are you feeding?


----------



## kboo (Jun 4, 2008)

She didn't have any of those things. She gets sweet feed and alfafa.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i dont think she is bred either. UNless she was only a month or two along. most does start looking swollen in that area by month two or three.
beth


----------

